# Logitech G15  G-Tasten konfigurieren (Ordner)



## ice--ms (16. Februar 2008)

N'Abend,
ist es denn möglich mit den G-Tasten der G15 einen bestimmten Ordner zu öffnen ?
Also dass er nicht eine Anwendung startet, sondern einfach einen bestimmten Ordner öffnet.
Ist das möglich und wenn ja wie ?
Wäre nett wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Mau90 (16. Februar 2008)

ice--ms am 16.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend,
> ist es denn möglich mit den G-Tasten der G15 einen bestimmten Ordner zu öffnen ?
> Also dass er nicht eine Anwendung startet, sondern einfach einen bestimmten Ordner öffnet.
> Ist das möglich und wenn ja wie ?
> Wäre nett wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte



ich glaube nicht das, das gehen könnte

für was willst du den die tasten in einem ordner öffnen??


----------



## ice--ms (16. Februar 2008)

Sorry, wollte grade editieren  
Hab mich bei meinem ersten Post vertan. 
Ich wollte "Spiele" unter Vista öffnen.
Normale Ordner, die einen Pfad haben gehen ja.
Aber wenn ich dieses Spiele aufrufen will steht oben nur "Spiele" ohne Pfad.
Weiß einer evt den Pfad von diesem "ordner" oder wie ich die G-Taste anderweitig dazu konfigurieren kann ?


----------



## fiumpf (16. Februar 2008)

Mau90 am 16.02.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht das, das gehen könnte



Geht freilich:

Software öffnen -> Taste wählen -> Verknüpfung zuweisen -> Namen vergeben -> Pfad zum Ordner in der zweiten Zeile eingeben -> fertig


----------



## ice--ms (16. Februar 2008)

Ja genau hab ich auch grade rausbekommen, nun fehlt mir aber der Pfad von diesem "Ordner"


----------



## fiumpf (16. Februar 2008)

ice--ms am 16.02.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau hab ich auch grade rausbekommen, nun fehlt mir aber der Pfad von diesem "Ordner"



Da kann ich dir leider auch net weiterhelfen.....


Kann man vielleicht ne Verknüpfung des Ordners anlegen und daraus dann den Pfad ersehen?


----------



## ice--ms (16. Februar 2008)

fiumpf am 16.02.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 16.02.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht wirklich, der Pfad führt direkt zum Desktop.
Und wenn ich die Verknüpfung zu dem Spieleexplorer benutzen will, wird nur der Ordner geöffnet, indem die Vista-eigenen Spiele sind, worin dann auch die Verknüpfung zu dem Spieleexplorer ist...

E:
Okay ich habe es hinbekommen, die Verknüpfung, bzw der Pfad zur verknüpfung lautet 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Games\GameExplorer.lnk


----------

